# Ventilation



## lizardstowe (Sep 6, 2005)

How are most of you guys adding ventilation to your vivs? All of my current tanks are not ventilated which is adding to the problem of the front glass fogging. I’m a very hot natured person and can’t live in a 75 degree house. I’m currently building 10gal verts that I’ve drilled (1/2” holes) for drainage and a mist nozzle. I also drilled a hole in the back which I plan to use as a vent. I drilled the ½” hole in the back over which I glued a cube (The cube is 1 ½”. I built it out of acrylic; the front top and bottom are solid. I drilled 1” holes in the sides and covered them with Aluminum screen.). On the outside of the tank I plan to attach a fan (CPU cooling fan) which I’ll convert to AC. When I get the glass cut for the front top section I’m going to drill three or four 2/8” holes to let the air flow out. When I get the fans wired I’ll put them on a timer to turn them on a few minutes after misting. I want to grow some miniature orchids in the tank so I hope all of this should help with that as well as clear the front of fog. This seems like a lot of work to add a bit of a breeze to the tank (not to say it isn’t fun) so I was curious as to what everyone else was doing?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

For this you'd probably best off searching because everone uses something different. Most people use minor variations of what you're doing: computer fan used to circulate outside air through the viv. I don't use anything right now but am thinking about some different options. Condensation is of no concernt to me, but flys are.


----------



## lizardstowe (Sep 6, 2005)

You mean, getting out?


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

As Mike stated above, everyone has a prefered method.

This is what I have done with my viv in order to deal with condensation.. Not necessarily the right way, but it works for me. You may need to scroll down a bit.

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... c&start=75


----------



## lizardstowe (Sep 6, 2005)

So the fans do the trick? What's you lid like, I couldn't tell from the pics. I mean is it screen or glass with holes for the fans to blow out?


----------



## DaSlackMan (Feb 3, 2006)

The lid is the stock glass cover that came with the tank. I just flipped it around and made the back the front. Normally the plastic strip is set in the back of the lid in order for an aquarist to feed tubing or what not into the tank.

The fans do work. They blow/exhaust air through the no see um netting (the mesh used with no see um netting is very tight-keeps the FF from escaping) which I siliconed over the holes that I cut.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

> You mean, getting out?


Yes. Even on overhead surfaces, flys get out. After 5 years of dealing with them, I've sealed all my tanks and enjoy very very few excapee's. If I ever get the time/money to do some glass fabricating, I'll add vents and such, but I'm in no hurry. Between school and work, I have very little time to worry about condensation.


----------

